

Twitter chooses the NYSE for its IPO [video] - hanapbuhay
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101065745

======
hanapbuhay
Excerpt from updated S-1 filing [1]:

    
    
      We intend to list the common stock on the New York Stock Exchange
      under the symbol “TWTR”.
    

[1]:
[http://edgar.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1418091/00011931251...](http://edgar.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1418091/000119312513400028/d564001ds1a.htm)

